# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  marskosc wątroby

## angelene666

Witam. Zwracam się z pytaniem o rokowania w przypadku ostrej marskości wątroby. Mój ojciec (51lat) pije alkohol około 15lat. Ciężko stwierdzic kiedy jego picie stało się nałogiem. Około 10lat temu przeszedł dwie trepanacje czaszki w celu usunięcia krwiaków które pojawiły się na skutek urazu. W ciągu ostatnich 2 lat bardzo podupadł na zdrowiu. Około 2lata temu doznał dwukrotnie drgawek w efekcie odstawienia alkoholu na kilka dni. Już wtedy miał żółtaczkę, którą widac było gołym okiem - żółte gałki oczne, zażółcona skóra, także w okolicach szyi, karku i klatki piersiowej pojawiły się plamy wątrobowe. Wtedy ojciec pierwszy raz trafił do szpitala i zdiagnozowano u niego marskośc wątroby, wodobrzusze, żółtaczkę a także masę innych schorzeń, między innymi problemy z krzepliwością krwi, guza na kręgosłupie, nadciśnienie tętnicze, cukrzycę i encefalopatię. W efekcie ojciec był hospitalizowany praktycznie co miesiąc przez kolejne pół roku. Wysłany został na rentę jako niezdolny do pracy, dostał lekarstwa które ma przyjmowac do końca życia. Lekarze nakazali całkowitą i bezwzględną abstynencję.
 Abstynencja trwała około 1,5roku. Plamy wątrobowe zniknęły i wydawało się że problem z nałogiem minął, jednak 4miesiące temu ojciec wrócił do picia. W ciągu 4miesięcy wrócił do stanu sprzed 1,5 roku, na nowo pojawiły się plamy wątrobowe, ojciec ma problemy nawet z kontrolowaniem czynnosci fizjologicznych. Ciąg alkoholowy trwa od 4miesięcy bezustannie, rozpoczyna się od upicia z samego rana, następnie snu 2-3 godziny, trzeźwienia i kolejnego upicia i tak 24 godziny na dobę. Ojciec pochłania ogromne ilości jedzenia, bez większej uwagi na to co je - wcześniej lekarze nakazali trzymania się do końca życia diety ze względu na wątrobę. 
Chciałabym dowiedziec się jakie są rokowania w jego przypadku. Jak długo jest w stanie tak funkcjonowac? Wiem, że ojcu nie potrafię pomóc w żaden sposób, moje próby odciągnięcia go od picia nic nie dają: groźba, prośba, płacz, krzyk czy błaganie. Ojciec powiedział że nie umie i nie chce przestac. Denerwuję się myślą co i kiedy może się stac, chciałabym wiedziec na co muszę się przygotowac i jak długo to jeszcze potrwa. Dziękuję.
Emilka

----------

